

Postel's Robustness Principle Revisited - hyperpape
http://www.cookcomputing.com/blog/archives/000551.html

======
jmount
Very glad to hear the idea has one fewer advocate than I though t (my 2010
rant on the issue: [http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2010/02/postels-law-not-
sure-...](http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2010/02/postels-law-not-sure-who-to-
be-angry-with/) ).

------
transitorykris
This was about TCP but I've seen it used (or abused) in other contexts. This
can lead to other undesirable effects. For instance, being liberal in what you
accept may make your system less secure (larger code base to manage, more
features to consider, especially features users are not actively using, ..)

~~~
pshc
Yeah. It's a solid principle, but must not be used to excuse negligently bad
output.

